
Keynes foresaw the chaos that would follow from the Versailles peace treaty - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/07/opinion/keynes-economic-consequences-peace.html
======
torstenvl
> _The book was also wildly controversial for its assessments of the capacity
> of Germany to pay the reparations demanded by the victorious Allied powers._

I don't think it's helpful for a review to make these kind of oblique
references. It would be more helpful to tell the reader what that assessment
_was_. I won't attribute intent to the author, but it _comes across_ as though
the review is only intended to be read by people who have already read the
book.

~~~
chmaynard
It's an opinion piece, not a white paper. Take what's useful to you and dive
deeper to see if you agree with the author's conclusions.

------
hodgesrm
This is an excellent review. It's always amazing to me how some people seem to
get the big picture right. Also, it's clear that the Americans learned from
Versailles and did far better at reconstruction after WW II.

